# Anime oder Ähnliches



## flaschebier (9. August 2001)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche dringend ein Gesicht für ein eigens Comic. Sollte so ähnlich aussehen wie dieser Typ von den Gorillaz.Wer hat eins parat.

Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :|


----------



## Psyclic (9. August 2001)

eigenes comic ? hmm wie wärs mit *ähm* *grübel* *räusper* *SELBERMALEN ?*


----------



## Jan Seifert (9. August 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Psyclic _
> *eigenes comic ? hmm wie wärs mit *ähm* *grübel* *räusper* SELBERMALEN ? *




GENAU 
nix hier einfach von jemand anders klaun, so nicht, wenn dann selber malen, wenn du das nicht kannst dan musst du auch kein comic machen


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (9. August 2001)

*Genau!*

Selber machen is' besser. Da kannste dann stolz drauf sein und außerdem gibt's da ja noch sowas wie copyrights.

Geh' doch einfach mal in einen Comicladen und frag mal nach so einem Buch "How to draw Mangas?" oder ähnliches. Gibt's natürlich auch in Deutcher Sprache und auch für recht schmales Geld.

:|


----------



## flaschebier (9. August 2001)

*Selbetmachen*

Mann seit ihr empfindlich - keiner hat gesagt ihr sollt mir nen comic machen damit ich was zu lesen habe. es ging mir nur um ideen für coole gesichtsformen und -züge. die ausarbeitung mach ich dann schon selber. 1 zu 1 wollte ich sowieso nichts übernehmen (soviel zum thema coyright). also ruhig blut - keiner will euch was klauen.

Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen "User helfen Usern" - das hatte ich dabei im kopf. 

by the way - eine hand wäscht die andere!

cu nix für ungut.:smoke:


----------



## Psyclic (9. August 2001)

naja aber es kam halt so raus... das du figuren für dein comic suchst
naja...
wegen den figuren..hab kein plan sorry


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (9. August 2001)

*War auch nicht bös' gemeint*

Comic-Charaktere entwickeln ist aber auch nix, was man sich so aussem Arm schüttelt, finde ich. Ein Ansatz wäre z. B. einfach die Variation von körperlichen Attributen. 
Nase, Ohren, Augen, Kinn usw.
groß, klein, lang, kurz, dick, dünn usw.
Auch Assesoires kanst Du berücksichtigen, z. B. die ewig qualmende Kippe im Mundwinkel, ein komisches Tattoo, Ohrringe, Piersings, Besondere Klamotten oder Gegenstände, die Dein Held immer mit Dir rumschleppt und ... und ... und.

Und das mit den Manga-Zeichenbuch ist ein ehrlicher Rat, um schnell zu Ergebnissen zu kommen.

:-[


----------



## flaschebier (9. August 2001)

*yo*

das mit dem tatoo is ne shr gute idee - thx. die kippe werd ich lucky luke lassen. klamotten-stil hab ich schon soweit. hatte nur noch son etwas abnormes gesicht im sinn, kombination von realistischen gesichtszügen und etwas abstrakteren elementen.

das mit dem buch werd ich mal checken - danke. :|


----------



## RuffRyda (9. August 2001)

hab seit neustem ein Tablett! :|  Naja ich versuch mal einen Charhinzu zaubern! aber vergiss nicht

"1 zu 1 wollte ich sowieso nichts übernehmen"


----------



## flaschebier (9. August 2001)

*1 zu 1*

versprochen!


----------



## RuffRyda (10. August 2001)

Es ist zwar nicht von mir! (bei mir siehts immer so pxelig aus) aber für ein Beispiel reichts!
Wenn du den comic fertig hast kannst du ihn mal hier posten!


----------



## flaschebier (10. August 2001)

*Posting? Klar!*

Die Haare sind cool.

Danke Dir.

cu :|


----------

